# Water Music timps



## Carver (Apr 11, 2015)

Hello,

New to this forum, so not entirely sure if this is the right place for my query. 

I'm conducting Water Music in June and would like to include timps but cannot find a part that makes any sense with Handel's score. If anyone has any suggestions where I might find this (or has experience in performing the work) I'd be very grateful.

M


----------

